# Wohoo Mamma BB is berried again.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is pic of my big Mamma Blue Bolt....she is berried again to a BKK 1 bar.

She is the Blue Bolt that gave me the 9 x BKK babies that I lost due to the chemical spray on the plants.

This is in my newly setup Amazonia 15 gallon tank. I noticed the other night that the BKK was jumping around her, but didn't see her for a few days, until now.

She's happily hanging in the Willow Moss tree.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations, hope my BB grows faster ;-)


----------

